# finalisation Amule



## Toan50 (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour bon voilà le problème je viens de telecharger amule(alternative emule sur mac ) é un foi mes fichier telecharger ils ne se finalisent pas . Ils ne se mettent pas en attente mais il s'arrête ... Pouvais vous m'aider à éclaircir ce mystère rapidement : comment faire pour finaliser les fichiers


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Décembre 2007)

à mon avis ton premier post n'est pas posté à la bonne place......si il y en a une, de bonne place ?


----------

